# Any Pinoy working in Germany? Pls Help



## dilagrobert (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello,

My daughter is in need to do an email interview with any Pinoy Expat working in Germany. Kindly pm me or reply here if you can help my daughter. It is for her thesis requirement. She only needs question about work benefits in Germany. Thanks. 

Robert


----------

